# How do you store/organize your DC's (play) dress up clothes?



## kyartz (Jun 17, 2004)

We now have a small stash of dress up clothes for DD, found mainly at garage sales, with lots of hats. They seem to take up a lot of room, and we've been keeping them in a messy pile on top of her toy shelf (but within her reach).

What have you done to keep your dress up clothes somewhat organized? Put them in a basket? Get some small kid-sized clothes tree to hang them from? I'd really appreciate some suggestions.

Krsiten


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

HI- we actually just have the kids dressups in a couple laundry baskets, then stacked (kinda precariously







)on the floor of the closet in playroom.I'm dreaming of a big toy box/bench for storing them and think my kids may get one for Christmas from my father-Actually a combo Christmas/birthday present for dd







. those short clothes trees are very cool too. there is so much i'd love to do for the play areas.where's the daydreaming smilie?








dressup rocks! its one of my kids favorite things without a doubt!!!








no matter what every article of clothing ends up on the floor- shoes, capes, crowns, wigs, jewels














its easy to chuck it back into the baskets without order


----------



## 2GR8KIDS (Jan 17, 2005)

This has been a really big problem for us too. ds was very into dress-up when he was younger, and dd is just getting into it. I bought one of those peg racks that folds in and out like an accordian and hung it on the back of ds's closet door. It holds anything that can be hung. Other stuff goes in a big rubbermaid box on the floor of his closet. You could have a separate box for hats if you have the space. At preschool they used a child-size coat rack but only put out a few costumes at a time; ds liked to assemble his own costumes from bits and pieces of various other costumes, so I wanted to make sure he had access to everything at once. Hopefully other MDC'ers have some brilliant ideas!


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

My DH made a cute 'closet' for dress-up clothes out of an old wardrobe box we used for moving. You know, the boxes that have the bar across them, for moving hanging clothes?

He cut most of the front of the box off, and used that cardboard to reinforce it lower across the front (we wanted the front to be totally open, but the box was wobbly, now most of it is open, with about a foot high piece of cardboard across the front). Then we hung all of the kids' costumes and dress up stuff on kid hangers, and they can see everything. Shoes, boas, hats, etc., go on the bottom of the box.

Be interested in some other good ideas.

Take care,


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

just a bucket that closes bc one of our furbabies likes to pee on weird feeling stuff.....







: (like lace and silk)


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Big old rubbermaid tote for most of it.

I hang the "good" costumes (i.e. the fancy ones my mom gets both of them) in their closet, there's a lower hanging rack in there.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Ahhhh, the dress up storage question!







I asked this question a while back and searched the internet for days. I finally came up with a solution. My dd loves dress up and has probably 20 dresses plus skirts, shoes, playsilks galore ect... I found this cool garmet rack at Target. Its similar to this one http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B00006GNPG but the height is adjustable. I think it was less than $20. I have it on the lowest setting and its about dd's height. I hang all the dreeses on that and then all the shoes, playsilks, skirts ect..go into a basket. Well, it was a basket but it was overflowing so now we have a huge rubbermaid tub.

HTH!


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow... my DS doesn't have any "dress up" stuff, but what a cool idea! I should get him some stuff.

Just wanted to say, thanks for the thread! I will revisit it when we end up with a big pile of stuff and I have nowhere to go with it


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I have a rolling plastic bin with 3 drawers, I've seen them at the big box stores, got mine at the thrift store.







I use the top 2 drawers for arts and crafts supplies, and the bottom for dress-up clothes. It works really well, I can pull the drawer all the way out and put it on the floor for easy access.


----------

